# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Liikennettä Lahdessa

## Rattivaunu

Lahden paikallisliikennekuvia löytyy täältä.

----------


## 738

Mielenkiintoisia kuvia. Itseänikin kiinnostaisi käydä tutustumassa tuohon Lahden paikallisliikenteeseen, ja erityisesti tuohon Kabus TM-6Z2/6800 harvinaisuuteen. Linjalla 21 niitä näkyy noiden kuvien perusteella liikkuvan. Huomasitko muita linjoja joilla niiden bongaaminen olisi mahdollista?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mielenkiintoisia kuvia. Itseänikin kiinnostaisi käydä tutustumassa tuohon Lahden paikallisliikenteeseen, ja erityisesti tuohon Kabus TM-6Z2/6800 harvinaisuuteen. Linjalla 21 niitä näkyy noiden kuvien perusteella liikkuvan. Huomasitko muita linjoja joilla niiden bongaaminen olisi mahdollista?


Linjalla 21 niitä on käsittääkseni esiintynyt alusta pitäen. Jotenkin tuona kuvauspäivänä matalat autot olivat aika vähissä. Nk. Uukkareita (Carrus K204 City U) en onnistunut näkemään linjalla ainuttakaan ja noita matala-Kabusejakin bongasin alle puolenkymmentä. Jossain vaiheessa Kabus TM6Z2:ia taisi kulkea myös linjalla 5.

----------


## jac

Rattivaunun kuvista tuli mieleen oma käyntini Lahdessa toukokuun lopulla. Silloin ajossa oli laatikko-Wiimojen seassa sentään muutama City U ja matala Kabus.
Kuvat löytyvät täältä.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Nyt selvisi sitten tuon Pekolan 57(Scania CK113CLB) sijoituspaikka kun katseli noita jacin kuvia. Olen tähän mennessä bongannut vain auton 56 akselilta Hki-Tervakoski-Hml.

----------


## JT

Onko Lahdessa joukkoliikenne tosiaan noin suosittua. Bussit ovat tyhjiä, vaikka ne ovat kuvasta päätellen kuvattu Keskustassa. Onko lippujen hinnat sitten sen verran kalliit, että se ei houkuttele ihmisiä käyttämään joukkoliikennettä  :Question:

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Onko Lahdessa joukkoliikenne tosiaan noin suosittua. Bussit ovat tyhjiä, vaikka ne ovat kuvasta päätellen kuvattu Keskustassa. Onko lippujen hinnat sitten sen verran kalliit, että se ei houkuttele ihmisiä käyttämään joukkoliikennettä?


Tyypillinen näky suomalaisessa keskisuuressa kaupungissa kesäaikaan. Joukkoliikenteen pahin "kilpailija" on polkupyörä ja vasta erityisen kylmät tai sateiset päivät tuovat busseihin täytettä. Tällöin kertalippujen myyntikin voi moninkertaistua kauniisiin kesäpäiviin verrattuna.

----------


## a__m

Positiivinen yllätys lahtelaisessa kaupunkiliikenteessä näkyy olevan se, että linjanumerot ovat selkeästi näkyvissä omilla paikoillaan - jopa takanakin. Etenkin takakilven paikkansapitämättömyys on jo kansan tapa Jyväskylässä, alkaa yleistyä Helsingissäkin.

----------


## killerpop

Kuukausi kulunut Rattivaunun kuvista ja nyt lienee sopiva hetki esittää omia otoksia. Ne löytyvät *täältä*. Tuttuun tapaan pari ensimmäistä kuvaa ei liity mitenkään mihinkään, mutta ne vaan oli sopivasti kameran kortilla  :Wink: 

Otetaan ilomielin kuvausvinkkejä vastaan - missä olisi herkullisimmat kuvauspaikat Lahdessa. Torin ja linja-autoaseman ympäristö on jo varmaan nähty. Seuraavalla reissulla panostanen jonnekin linjojen 30,31,32 varteen, mutta muita?

----------


## Eppu

Pari viikkoa kulunut Killerpopin kuvista. Esittelenpä siis omat tuotokseni. Ne löytyvät *täältä*. 

Mukaan mahtuu myös kuvia Helsingistä - tarkemmin sanottuna Haagasta ja Vuosaaresta. Ja mahtuupa mukaan myös eräs aivan hiljattain korjattu metrovaunupari, johon on saatu sähköiset linjakilvet.

Lahden kuvat ovat ensimmäisenä, vaikka aikajärjestyksessä ne otettiinkin viimeisenä.

P.S. Eipä ainakaan vielä näkynyt Reissu Ruodin uusvanhoja matalalattia-autoja liikenteessä.

----------


## melfstro

> Positiivinen yllätys lahtelaisessa kaupunkiliikenteessä näkyy olevan se, että linjanumerot ovat selkeästi näkyvissä omilla paikoillaan - jopa takanakin.


Myös pysäkkien nimet ovat Lahdessa yleisesti merkitty isolla tekstillä, jotta sen liikkuvasta bussistakin pystyy lukemaan. Pysäkin kautta ajavien linjojen numerot ja määränpäät sitten taas monasti puuttuvat, toisaalta paikantamista helpottaa katosten linjakarttoihin lisätty "olet tässä" -merkintä.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

http://terminaali.pp.fi/lahdenreissu/lahti.html

Tuolla kuviani Lahdesta 19.08.05.

----------


## TC6-Z3

> http://terminaali.pp.fi/lahdenreissu/lahti.html
> 
> Tuolla kuviani Lahdesta 19.08.05.


Löytyisikö lisää paimela/heikkilä kuvia?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Lahden näkymiä on katseltavissa täällä. Olkaapa hyvä!

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Olisiko kellään laittaa tänne kuvia lahtelaisista autoista vanhoissa väreissään? Muistan lapsuudesta Lahden läpiajamiset mökille ja Lahden Liikenteen sinisten autojen bongauksen. Oliko jollain yhtiöllä myös vihreä-punainen väritys?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olisiko kellään laittaa tänne kuvia lahtelaisista autoista vanhoissa väreissään?


Laitetaan malliksi tällainen.

----------


## killerpop

Päivitetty kierros Lahdesta löytyypi *täältä*. Tällä kertaa yritin kuvata jossain aivan muualla kuin torilla ja ilmeisen hyvin siinä onnistuinkin. Kuvia yhteensä 69 kpl.

----------


## viima

Mistäpäin Lahtea mahtaa tämä kuva olla?   

Kiinnostaisi käydä itsekin vilkaisemassa, kun Lahdessa seuraavan kerran käväisen.

----------


## killerpop

> Mistäpäin Lahtea mahtaa tämä kuva olla?   
> 
> Kiinnostaisi käydä itsekin vilkaisemassa, kun Lahdessa seuraavan kerran käväisen.


Tuo on keskustan ja Sopenkorven välissä, Salpausselänkadun risteyksen tienoilta. Satamaradanpolku on tuo kevyenliikenteen väylä joka menee messukeskuksen ja jäähallin välistä. Kiskot päättyvät Jalkarannantien risteykseen, jonka jälkeen vanhasta ratalinjasta muistuttaa enää pelkkä kevyen liikenteen väylän alittava kevyen liikenteen tunneli  :Wink:  
Tässä kuvassa näkynee valtatie 12 taustalla.

Jotain vinkkiä löyty vaunut.orgista

----------


## Piirka

Killerpopin elokuisia kuvia selaillessa löytyi tällainen bussi linjalla 13. Sivukilvessä oli tosin jokunen vuosi sitten kuopattu linja 14 Koivukumpuun. Muistan joskus nähneeni kuvan, jossa sivulinjakilvessä oli linjanumero 33. Mistä minne sillä pääsi Lahdessa?

Tuo linjan 13 bussi valmistettu näköjään v. 1983 eli 22 vuotta sitten! Heräsi sellainen mielleyhtymä, että jospa Lahdessa oltaisiin 1950-luvulla rakennettu johdinautoverkosto...  Sitten johdinautoliikenne olisi päätynyt Lahden Liikenteen tapaan Koiviston Auton ajettavaksi, niin siellä ajeltaisiin edelleen alkuperäisillä 50-luvun trollikoilla...

Piirka

----------


## Rattivaunu

Heinäkuun neljännen päivän (2006) kuvia löytyy täältä.

----------


## Koala

> Heinäkuun neljännen päivän (2006) kuvia löytyy täältä.


Lehtimäellä on Scala?!? LEHTIMÄELLÄ ON SCALA?!?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Lehtimäellä on Scala?!? LEHTIMÄELLÄ ON SCALA?!?


Kaksi niitä pitäisi olla..., euro 4:iä ovat ihan.

----------


## TEP70

Miten Lahdessa voi olla tällaista museokalustoa kesäliikenteessä?!?

----------


## Eppu

> Miten Lahdessa voi olla tällaista museokalustoa kesäliikenteessä?!?


Kabus-kaupungeissa kaikki taitaa olla mahdollista...

----------


## JT

> Miten Lahdessa voi olla tällaista museokalustoa kesäliikenteessä?!?


Tämän bongasin 1.7. jopa lauantailiikenteessä. :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Noiden _Lahden Linjojen_ entisten autojen suhteen kannattaa aina muistaa se, että niitä "haudottiin" autohallissa vuosikausia ennen liikenteeseen ottamista. Edellä esille tullut K201 on saattanut astua todelliseen palvelukseen vasta 1980-luvun aivan lopulla. Toki K201 on heinäkuun liikenteessä aika häkellyttävä ilmestys... Tosin ei niin häkellyttävä kuin joku vuoden 1981 Scania CR112, jonka eilen (12.7.2006) näin Tallinnassa TAK:lla ajossa ihan normaalilla linjalla.  :Smile:

----------


## Lauri Räty

Valokuvia Lahden paikallisliikenteestä 4.10.2006

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Valokuvia Lahden paikallisliikenteestä 4.10.2006


Ylimmän kuvan auto (LL 311 / FAB-346) ei ole Scania N112. Ensimmäisessä päivityksessä jostain syystä niin väitetään. FAB-kilpiset "oikeat N-Scaniat" ovat sitäpaitsi mallia N113CLB. Kuvan FAB-346 on kuitenkin mahuri-Volvo.  :Smile:

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Ylimmän kuvan auto (LL 311 / FAB-346) ei ole Scania N112.


Kiitos Rattivaunulle tarkkaavaisuudesta. Toivottavasti kuvat miellyttivät.  :Wink:  Vaikka tässäkin ketjussa on lahtelaisia busseja ollut esillä runsaasti niin siitä huolimatta minut yllätti kaluston Wiima K202 -painotteisuus. Lahdessa on ehdottomasti yksi korkealattiaisimmista kaupunkiliikennejärjestelmistä mitä Suomessa on.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Toivottavasti kuvat miellyttivät.


Totta ihmeessä. Laurin kuvat ovat kautta aikojen olleet erityisen mielenkiintoisia ja muutoinkin tasokkaita. 


> Vaikka tässäkin ketjussa on lahtelaisia busseja ollut esillä runsaasti niin siitä huolimatta minut yllätti kaluston Wiima K202 -painotteisuus. Lahdessa on ehdottomasti yksi korkealattiaisimmista kaupunkiliikennejärjestelmistä mitä Suomessa on.


Lahdessa K202 on tosiaan varsin näkyvä korimalli. Niin lujalla korilla kelpaa kyllä ajellakin, vaikkakaan esteetöntä matkustamista sillä ei pystytä tarjoamaan. Eiköhän matalia autoja hankita Lahteenkin lisää tuota pikaa.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Kiitos Rattivaunulle tarkkaavaisuudesta. Toivottavasti kuvat miellyttivät.  Vaikka tässäkin ketjussa on lahtelaisia busseja ollut esillä runsaasti niin siitä huolimatta minut yllätti kaluston Wiima K202 -painotteisuus. Lahdessa on ehdottomasti yksi korkealattiaisimmista kaupunkiliikennejärjestelmistä mitä Suomessa on.


Kyllä, hienoja kuvia taas, kiitos niistä Laurille.

Eiköhän korkeat lattiat ajan myötä mataloidu jahka maksajia löytyy. Eikös nuo 113-Scaniat ja 10-Volvot ole vielä ihan kelpo kulkijoita vaikka lattiat ovatkin korkealla?

Lahdessakin varmaan enemmillä käyttäjillä olisi mahdollista pitää nuorempaa ja siten matalampaa kalustoa, mutta kai ne käyttökelpoiset korkealattiaiset olisivat kuitenkin jossain muualla sitten kiipeiltävinä, tuskin nuo romuun menisivät niin kauan kuin niissä ajettavaa vielä riittää.
Vaikka sitten itämailla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eiköhän matalia autoja hankita Lahteenkin lisää tuota pikaa.


Nyt on hankittu! Varsinkin uusia Kabus TC4A4 -autoja esiintyy kovasti tuoreessa kuvastossa. Autoja on tiettävästi päätetty hankkia Lahden yksikköön 25 kpl:n sarja, josta enää vain ehkä pari yksilöä puuttuu.

----------


## kaakkuri

Kas vain, hienoja kuvia, kiitos niistä.

Lahdessa taitaa olla nyt Suomen modernein paikallisliikenteen kalusto, ainakin jos ajosuoritekilometreillä painotettua kaluston keski-ikää tarkastelee, vai sattuiko linssin eteen vain sellainen otos missä valtaosa kalustosta on alle kolme vuotta vanhaa. Vieläpä näyttää olevan kotimaista tuotantoa, avainlippumallia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kas vain, hienoja kuvia, kiitos niistä.
> 
> Lahdessa taitaa olla nyt Suomen modernein paikallisliikenteen kalusto, ainakin jos ajosuoritekilometreillä painotettua kaluston keski-ikää tarkastelee, vai sattuiko linssin eteen vain sellainen otos missä valtaosa kalustosta on alle kolme vuotta vanhaa.


Tavoitteena oli kuvata kaikki liikenteessä olleet autot. Mitään ei dissattu merkin, mallin, iän yms. syyn takia. Esim. Carrus City U:ita ei näy kuvissa, koska niitä ei tuona ajankohtana mennyt ensimmäistäkään torin kautta kulkevilla linjoilla.

Uusia Kabuseja on tiettävästi jo 23 kpl kahden puuttuessa. Sillä määrällä pystytään pyörittämään jo melkein koko kesälauantain liikenne. Sitäpaitsi eihän kuvissa näy niitä kaikkia 23 yksilöä, joku voi tarkistaa kuinka monta pääsi mukaan. Olemassaolevien nrot lienevät seuraavat: 241 - 243, (244 tulossa), 245 - 249, 272, 301 - 305, 307, 309, 314, 316, 319, 329, 333, 355 ja 356. Yhden tulevan yksilön numeroa en tiedä.

----------


## deepthroat

> Kas vain, hienoja kuvia, kiitos niistä.
> 
> Lahdessa taitaa olla nyt Suomen modernein paikallisliikenteen kalusto, ainakin jos ajosuoritekilometreillä painotettua kaluston keski-ikää tarkastelee, vai sattuiko linssin eteen vain sellainen otos missä valtaosa kalustosta on alle kolme vuotta vanhaa. Vieläpä näyttää olevan kotimaista tuotantoa, avainlippumallia.


No johan taas tuli kommentti... Tervetuloa tutustumaan tampereen seudun paikallisliikenteeseen, jossa kolmella suurimmalla toimijalla kesäliikenteessä ei oikeastaan vakikulkimena seitsemää vuotta vanhempaa autoa näy. lähes kaikissa autoissa on kotimainen
 kori, kuten myös Martti Ensimmäisen Suuren yhtiössä. Lisäksi 95% yksityisten liikennöitsijöiten autoista on varustettu kylmäilmastoinnilla, sekä riittävän tehokkailla moottoreilla ...

----------


## tkp

> Lisäksi 95% yksityisten liikennöitsijöiten autoista on varustettu kylmäilmastoinnilla


Niinpä, näissä (kotimaisissa) Kabuseissa ilmastointi hoituukin näppärästi kahden avattavan kattoluukun kautta. Jokainen voi miettiä kuinka tehokas näin hoidettu ilmanvaihto on kesähelteillä. Koivari voisikin mainostaa että matkalipun hintaa kuuluu myös saunavuoro  :Wink:

----------


## Epa

EB-bussien "siististi cool" -radiomainoksen lämpöiset reaggae-tahdit tulisi siirtää markkinoimaan näitä saunavuoroja. Kohderyhmänä olisivat ikäpyramidin vasemmalta kolmannekselta nuoret kuluttajat, joita etnomusiikki kiehtoo, kiertävät kirppareilla ja juovat reilun kaupan kahvia.

----------


## Koala

> Niinpä, näissä (kotimaisissa) Kabuseissa ilmastointi hoituukin näppärästi kahden avattavan kattoluukun kautta. Jokainen voi miettiä kuinka tehokas näin hoidettu ilmanvaihto on kesähelteillä. Koivari voisikin mainostaa että matkalipun hintaa kuuluu myös saunavuoro


Näissä uusissakaan ei siis ole edes kattokanavapuhallusta tarjolla?

----------

